# Art > Art & Art History >  Searching for information on some art in a building about to be demolished

## Robbyn

Hello All,
I hope you can help us with some framed art we found in a building that was about to be demolished. I have a lithograph of Mujeres con Rembrandt by Santiago Carbonell 42/100 signed, a monotype by Raymond Nordwall signed called Dance with the Buffalo, and Love is Here by Hessam. They are in beautiful condition but I'm a novice when it comes to appraising. I also have a few others that I have no idea who created them but they are very nice as well and would love to get more info on them. I have some pictures of them. If anyone would be willing to help, any bit of information on what I can do to find out more about them would be welcomed. Thank you in advance!
Robbyn

----------


## bounty

robbyn, I cant help but think you must be situated geographically in some location where there is an actual art dealer? 

alternatively, have you tried looking for internet art databases? I have no experience with that, but surely they must exist? 

lastly, what about looking at online auctions to see if identical pieces are being listed for sale?

----------

